# Cystic Fibrosis shoot August 23



## Dyrewulf (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't have every detail yet - but I know there is an Elite bow raffle (not sure if that's a door prize, a shooting contest, or a buy-a-ticket raffle) a Kentucky deer hunt, and lots of other prizes. 

And BBQ. Can't forget the BBQ.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Aug 4, 2014)

we will definitely be there!!!!


----------



## 3Dcritterhitter (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't wait. Be there with my 12 arrow. (If I have one)


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 5, 2014)

My arrows are constantly swapping '12 duty.'  Sadly, they never, ever tell me which one has it...


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know all of the novelty shots and raffles, but I do know Scott loaned us his Iron Buck for one novelty item. I'm trying to get him to teach me how to get the ticks to go after certain people, but so far, he's been keeping that secret.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 11, 2014)

Don't forget! Two weeks to go before the Cystic Fibrosis shoot!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 13, 2014)

We saw 12 does and at least one 4 point buck still in velvet in the last ten days or so out at the archery property - come out for the shoot, we'll have some FOAM ready and waiting!


----------



## fayettebowman (Aug 14, 2014)

I hope alot of people show up for this. It is a great cause and some great prizes. See everyone there


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 16, 2014)

2 GIVEAWAYS for all Participants
(every participant will receive 1 FREE chance to win)
*A 2-Day Bow Hunt for Deer in Western Kentucky (DONALDSON CREEK OUTFITTERS)
OR
*An Elite Bow of your choice ($850 value)
DRAWING AT 3:30pm
extra chances can be bought for $5/chance
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________


2014 SHOOTING FOR A CURE CLASSES
Money Classes: (60% payback) $25                         Trophy Classes: $20 (Trophies presented at 4:30pm)
____Open Money – 45 yd                                           ____Hunter – Max 40 yd

____Known 45                                                               ____Women’s Hunter – Max 30 yd

                                                                                          ____Bow Novice – Max 30 yd

____ Fun Shoot  $10                                                    ____Youth (12 & under) FREE w/paying adult

*Family of  3 or more $40 max
ADD $5 at registration AND RECIEVE A DISCOUNTED LUNCH TICKET GOOD FOR:
BBQ Plate: BBQ Sandwich, bowl of stew, slaw, chips, pickle
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
IRON BUCK COMPETITION - $5 to enter
First shot at 20 yd
Contintue at 10 yd increments until you miss
Prizes for the winner (longest distance)- 3 Classes: *Money *Hunter/Women & *Youth
__________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hoping you are planning to join us next Saturday, Aug 23 for Lots of Fun and
HELP ADD TOMORROWS FOR HUNTER AND SAWYER KATE!!  #curecf


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 18, 2014)

Hmm... I posted that by copying the details out of my email - it's a bit messy, which I really didn't notice until I updated the format for my post this morning on the website - for the READABLE version, check the website.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Aug 18, 2014)

See y'all Saturday!!!  hoping lots of folks take a break to shoot and help this cause!!!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed on the weather - four or five times this year, it rained at our shoots, and I'm tired of wearing flippers in the woods. So far, it looks like '95 and sunny'  for Saturday.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks like it's going to be hot (it's August, go figure) and partially sunny Saturday so far:


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 22, 2014)

The weather actually looks BETTER for tomorrow now...


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 22, 2014)

Great cause to give to!

If you can't make the shoot, please take a minute and give any amount you can.  Every little bit helps.

http://www.cff.org/GetInvolved/ManyWaysToGive/MakeADonation/


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 22, 2014)

Gonna try to make it


----------



## mr10ss (Aug 22, 2014)

Be there early (for me).


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Aug 23, 2014)

Heading hat way in a bit!!!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Aug 23, 2014)

Had the best time today!! Great course and a great cause!!


----------



## mr10ss (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for all y'all's hard work.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 25, 2014)

Scores are up at the website


----------

